# Aquila vs. Record



## Alex_in_TX (Aug 29, 2008)

OK, after perusing threads and posts this morning, I am probably setting myself up for a monster headache. I have been trying to decide on a good quality starter road bike and I think I have it narrowed down to the Mercier Aquila or the Motobecane Record. I can get them both at a LBS for 599 with lifetime service.
Although I can assemble one without a problem, adjustments and sizing would be a concern starting out, so I know I do not want to buy online and most likely do not want to go used for my first experience. I also know that a carbon fork is almost an absolute must (although I plan on test riding one with a steel fork as well as one with a carbon fork to see if the difference is all its cracked up to be, for whatever difference I can feel in just a test spin!).
So, let the headache begin, Aquila or Record, same price, where does the best value lie??
Thanks in advance.
A.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Based on the specs listed at Bikesdirect, I would go with the Aquila. The Tiagra/105 components are better than the Sora stuff and most of what I have read here suggests that Sora is a shifter set people want to upgrade fairly frequently. The other thing I would look at is the front fork of the Aquila which, even though the specs say otherwise, is rather extreme for a road bike. As illustrated it is going to be twitchy. These bikes quite often do not actually come with the illustrated parts so it is likely that this will not be an issue.


----------



## Alex_in_TX (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I'll have to see what equipment he actually has at the shop.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Meh, sora gets a bad rap, its plenty good, but the shifters are the hangup, you can't downshift on the drops unless you have tentacles. Don't forget to check performancebike.com, some good deals to be had, most of the house brand bikes are made by the same maker as fuji.


----------



## kibbles6890a (Oct 15, 2008)

Aquila vs Record.
I narrowed my choices to thhree models, Aquila al 09, motobecane Grand record, Dawes lightning 2300.
All three came in at around the same price. I called a couple ,of, on-line stores. There mis no local lbs in my area. They all compared the three bikes. They all recomended the Grand record. I bought at sportymamasbikes.com. Based on what I read abought the on-line shops. !st, I gave them my sizes and told them the size I wanted to order. They shipped me the next size up. After calling them, they said that this was the recommended frame size for my dimensions, I could exchange it if I wanted. It fit. Bike came in three days. Box was in good shape. The fork spacer was broken in a number of pieces but the fork was ok. The bike seat clamp was over tightend and had chipped the paint badly below it. I painted that area. Bike assembly was simple. The 1st ride. 1. the handle bars were much to low, Turned the stem over and moved spacers from on top of the stem to below it. This raised the stem considerably. Sportymamasbike.com sent me more spacers and a cd for my computer on how to assemble and adjust the bike, free. They have also called me to make sure that I am happy. 2. The bike shifted by itself between 4,5 and 6 gears. Cure. The chain was coated with a heavy waxy substance.. solution, Cleaned and lubed chain. Solved problem. 
190 miles and 1 week later, the rear derailer cable is begining to stretch and I will adjust it in a couple of days. Bike is great, hadles well, smooth,fast and light. I get lots of complements on this bike. I highly recommend the Grand record!


----------

